

Ask HN: Where can I make logos generated with Google fonts - pilom

A month or two ago, someone posted a link to a site that would let you type in your name and select a color and a google font and would instantly generate the logo on the page. What was that link I cant find it with the HN search.
======
rickdale
<http://use.fontorie.com/>

~~~
pilom
bingo thank you!

